# AMD + SLI = reality?



## Cayman XT (31. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Information könnte vielleicht so einige von euch interessieren. Laut VR-Zone kommt der SLI-Support für AMD mit den Chipsätzen 990FX und 990X endlich offiziell zurück. Somit hätte man für den Bulldozer einen weiteren Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht. Dennoch soll dies für die Chipsätze der 7er und 8er Serie nicht gelten. Außerdem gäbe es auch kein nF200 Support und somit auch keine Bereitstellung weiterer PCI-Express-Lanes. Während der 990FX 2x PCIe x16 oder 4x PCIe x8 und somit 2-way (2 x16) oder 3-way (3 x8) SLI bietet, stellt der 990X "nur" 2-way SLI auf Grund weniger(er) PCIe-Lanes (2 x8) zur Verfügung. Ob der AMD 970 Chipsatz auch SLI unterstützen wird, sei noch unklar. Die 9er Reihe käme wohl im Mai, so VR-Zone.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG 'XT

Quelle: NVIDIA To Unlock SLI For AMD 990 Series Chipsets - VR-Zone.com
Zusatzquelle: Nvidia SLI kehrt auf AMD-Plattformen zurück - 31.03.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Clonemaster (31. März 2011)

*AW: SLI + AMD = reality?*

Woah wuhuuuuu 

Find ich super, ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2011)

Wäre eine tolle Sache. Wenn auch noch die Leistung der BD-CPUs stimmt, kaufe ich mir dann vielleicht auch mal ein AMD-System....


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. März 2011)

Ohne nForce-200 Support nicht so berauschend. Mit wäre es genial, aber so -  naja.


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2011)

*AW: SLI + AMD = reality?*

wär eine super sache um wieder mehr Marktanteile zu bekommen, denn zur Zeit kann man nicht viel sagen welche Grafikkarte besser ist, das ist zur Zeit eine ansichtssache und die Leistung ist bei allen Graka super, wo hat man das sonnst nochdas es CF und SLI gibt? Richtig, nirgends außer mit der Hydra anbindung und da hat man auch nur 2x16PCIe und da gehen nicht alle Spiele so gut, aber ich denke wir müßen mal sehen was die bringen.


----------



## Clonemaster (31. März 2011)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ohne nForce-200 Support nicht so berauschend. Mit wäre es genial, aber so -  naja.


 
Ich denke mal wenn die anfangen in diese Richtung zu gehen, werden sie den Weg auch zu ende gehen, hoffentlich 

@TE bearbeite deinen Beitrag und geh mit Maus übers Bild, dann kommt links oben ein Bleistift, draufdrücken und dann kannst die Bildeinstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. März 2011)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ohne nForce-200 Support nicht so berauschend. Mit wäre es genial, aber so -  naja.


 
Die User die einen NF200 nutzen sind doch so ne Art Randgruppe also was solls...voll druff geschissen.


----------



## Cayman XT (31. März 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> @TE bearbeite deinen Beitrag und geh mit Maus übers Bild, dann kommt links oben ein Bleistift, draufdrücken und dann kannst die Bildeinstellungen vornehmen.


 
Danke .


----------



## Superwip (31. März 2011)

Der NF200 ist sowieso nur für Tripple/Quad SLI auch nur ansatzweise sinnvoll, der 990FX Chipsatz bietet ja schon von sich aus echte 2x 16 PCIe 2.0 Lanes

Allgemein ist das ein Hinweis darauf, dass der Bulldozer sehr Stark wird; nVidia will wohl nicht, dass SLI nicht zusammen mit den stärksten Desktop CPUs funktioniert


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Der NF200 ist sowieso nur für Tripple/Quad SLI auch nur ansatzweise sinnvoll, der 990FX Chipsatz bietet ja schon von sich aus echte 2x 16 PCIe 2.0 Lanes



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Clonemaster (31. März 2011)

nVidia machts schon richtig, da passt der Satz in der Signatur vom TE sehr gut
_"Although AMD will continue to live, it will not prosper. But Intel doesn't want AMD to disappear, as it needs the competition to avoid anti-monopoly lawsuits..."_


----------



## Cayman XT (31. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Der NF200 ist sowieso nur für Tripple/Quad SLI auch nur ansatzweise sinnvoll, der 990FX Chipsatz bietet ja schon von sich aus echte 2x 16 PCIe 2.0 Lanes
> 
> Allgemein ist das ein Hinweis darauf, dass der Bulldozer sehr Stark wird; nVidia will wohl nicht, dass SLI nicht zusammen mit den stärksten Desktop CPUs funktioniert


 
Inwiefern ist nF200 denn überhaupt nützlich? Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich genau weiß, was nF200 ist ...
Wenn der Bulldozer eine preiswerte Alternative zur Konkurrenz bietet, steht für mich spätestens nach dem SLI-Support dem Kauf nichts mehr im Wege...


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2011)

Cayman XT schrieb:
			
		

> Inwiefern ist nF200 denn überhaupt nützlich? Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich genau weiß, was nF200 ist ...
> Wenn der Bulldozer eine preiswerte Alternative zur Konkurrenz bietet, steht für mich spätestens nach dem SLI-Support dem Kauf nichts mehr im Wege...



Eigentlich ist der gar nicht nützlich. Es sieht in den techn. Daten gut aus wenn die PCI Slots beispielsweise mit x16 x16 x16 laufen, denn dafür sorgt der NF. Aber limitiert wird das ganze sowieso immer durch die maximale Anzahl  an Lanes die die CPU verarbeiten kann, also 16 oder 32. Der NF ist also im Prinzip nur Augenwischerei....


----------



## Cayman XT (31. März 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der gar nicht nützlich. Es sieht in den techn. Daten gut aus wenn die PCI Slots beispielsweise mit x16 x16 x16 laufen, denn dafür sorgt der NF. Aber limitiert wird das ganze sowieso immer durch die maximale Anzahl  an Lanes die die CPU verarbeiten kann, also 16 oder 32. Der NF ist also im Prinzip nur Augenwischerei....


 
Dann bin ich ja erleichtert .


----------



## Cleriker (31. März 2011)

Also für mich sieht es aus, als würde AMD mit dem Bulli richtig auf den Putz hauen wollen.
So hab ich damals auch angefangen... Athlon64 3500+ und 6600GT SLI.
Find ich jedenfalls sehr gut diesen Schritt.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2011)

Coole Meldung, danke für die Info. Wird gleich angeheftet. Wenn die Leistung und der Verbrauch der Bulldozer CPU's noch stimmt, ist das dann für mich eine ideale Platform für einen neuen all-in-one Folding und Gaming Rechner mit einem guten Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis. Der X58-Chipsatz hat aus meiner Sicht mit den entsprechenden CPU's einen zu hohen Verbrauch, die Sockel 1156 und 1155 Chipsätze mit den zwei x8 PCIe-Lanes im Multi-GPU-Betrieb sowie den Einschränkungen bzgl. Anbindung USB 3.0 / SATA 6 GB/s andere unerwünschte Probleme.


----------



## Locuza (31. März 2011)

Ich glaube das erst, wenn ich es sehe 
In 7 Tagen sollte es spätestens klar sein, ob das ein verfrühter dummer April-Scherz war.


----------



## Ahab (31. März 2011)

Sehr geil, aber das kommt mir irgendwie zu plötzlich.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (1. April 2011)

Sieht für mich auch ganz nach Aprilscherz aus. 

In diesem Fall liege ich aber auch gerne falsch.


----------



## Skysnake (1. April 2011)

Jup denke auch eher 1. April lässt grüsen 

Vielleicht stimmts aber auch. Ob man das jetzt positiv sehen kann?

Für den Kunden sicherlich, auch wenn die Boards dadurch wohl etwas teurer werden als ohne.
Für AMD? hm.... keine Ahnung, wird wohl erst die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Cayman XT (1. April 2011)

Die Frage ist, ob ich bei so einem Aprilscherz lachen oder weinen sollte ...

'XT


----------



## winpoet88 (1. April 2011)

Es ist an der Zeit, dass AMD endlich wieder mal wieder nen Chipsatz mit SLI-Unterstützung bringt......da warte ich schon lange drauf ! Auf den NF200 kann ich verzichten, wer braucht schon Triple-SLI ?? Dann könnte ich meine Nvidia 780 und 780a Boards endlich in Rente schicken..... .


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## hfb (1. April 2011)

*AW: SLI + AMD = reality?*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> , wo hat man das sonnst nochdas es CF und SLI gibt?


 
Auf praktisch allen aktuellen Intel-Chipsätzen, solang der Boardhersteller die Sli-Lizenz bezahlt hat?

Der Hydra macht soweit ich mich erinnere eben kein SLI/CF.

2 Karten in jeder Kombination ja, aber kein SLI oder CF.



Superwip schrieb:


> Der NF200 ist sowieso nur für Tripple/Quad SLI auch nur ansatzweise sinnvoll, der 990FX Chipsatz bietet ja schon von sich aus echte 2x 16 PCIe 2.0 Lanes
> 
> Allgemein ist das ein Hinweis darauf, dass der Bulldozer sehr Stark wird; nVidia will wohl nicht, dass SLI nicht zusammen mit den stärksten Desktop CPUs funktioniert


 
Zu 1: war auch mein erster Gedanke, manchmal versteh ich Gunny, manchmal ist er mir ein Rätsel.

Zu 2: Oh Superwip, ich würd mich ja auch freuen, wenn BD toll wird, aber mit welcher Begeisterung du das aus allen
möglichen und unmöglichen Quellen rausliest fasziniert mich immer wieder.
Ach und bitte, schreib triple entweder mit 3 oder mit 1 p, aber nicht mit 2. 2 sind nicht nur falsch sondern auch langweilig. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der gar nicht nützlich. Es sieht in den techn. Daten gut aus wenn die PCI Slots beispielsweise mit x16 x16 x16 laufen, denn dafür sorgt der NF. Aber limitiert wird das ganze sowieso immer durch die maximale Anzahl  an Lanes die die CPU verarbeiten kann, also 16 oder 32. Der NF ist also im Prinzip nur Augenwischerei....


 
Im Prinzip richtig, aber der NF200 bringt auch Vorteile, z.B. müssen identische Daten an 2 Grakas nicht 2 mal geschickt werden.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. April 2011)

Da ich eh noch warten werde, und die neuen Boards mit meiner CPU auch laufen, kann ich in 2 Schritten aufrüsten und erst mal schauen wie der Bulldozer sich so macht. Die Schlachtschiffe der Reihe sind anfangs doch eher noch teuer.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. April 2011)

Dachte schon du meinst ATI + NVIDIA


----------



## Homerclon (1. April 2011)

Sollte sich das bewahrheiten, würde es darauf hindeuten das sich NVIDIA aus dem Chipsatzgeschäft für AMD und Intel-Systeme komplett zurückzieht.



winpoet88 schrieb:


> Es ist an der Zeit, dass AMD endlich wieder mal wieder nen Chipsatz mit SLI-Unterstützung bringt......da warte ich schon lange drauf ! Auf den NF200 kann ich verzichten, wer braucht schon Triple-SLI ?? Dann könnte ich meine Nvidia 780 und 780a Boards endlich in Rente schicken..... .
> 
> 
> Greets Winpo8T


Meines Wissens hatte AMD nie einen Chipsatz mit Offizieller SLI-Unterstützung.


----------



## klefreak (1. April 2011)

ich  würde bei der meldung intel aus dem Spiel lasssen, für mcih wirkt das eher so als ob NVIDIA nun versucht möglichst auch auf der AMD Plattform Fuß zu fassen, da sie ja zb derzeit die Leistungskrone nicht haben und schauen müssne, dass sie mit ihrem einzigen Produkt GRAFIKKARTE neben INTEL (CPU und GPU) und AMD (cpu+gpu,Fusion) bestehen können und nciht irgendwann "Obsolet" werden..

--> den Konsumenten wird es natürlich freuen

mfg Klemens


----------



## Cook2211 (1. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> ich  würde bei der meldung intel aus dem Spiel lasssen, für mcih wirkt das eher so als ob NVIDIA nun versucht möglichst auch auf der AMD Plattform Fuß zu fassen, da sie ja zb derzeit die Leistungskrone nicht haben und schauen müssne, dass sie mit ihrem einzigen Produkt GRAFIKKARTE neben INTEL (CPU und GPU) und AMD (cpu+gpu,Fusion) bestehen können und nciht irgendwann "Obsolet" werden..
> 
> --> den Konsumenten wird es natürlich freuen
> 
> mfg Klemens



Eher nicht. Nvidia kassiert Lizenzgebühren für SLI. Übrigens ist das auch einer der Gründe warum Intel-Boards schon mal etwas teurer sind als vergleichbare AMD-Boards.
Ist doch nicht verkehrt, wenn man vom Hauptkonkurrenten Geld für eine Technologie kassiert. Ich denke, dass AMD ihren Bulldozer für eine breitere Masse interessant machen will (beispielsweise als ultimative Gaming-Plattform) und deswegen jetzt bereit ist, für die SLI-Unterstützung zu zahlen. Nvidia ist doch eh schon die Nummer 1 bei diskreten Grafiklösungen, die haben es nicht nötig AMD darum zu bitten SLI zu unterstützen....
Wo NV wirklich versucht Fuß zu fassen, ist bei mobilen CPU-/Grafiklösungen mit der Tegra Plattform.


----------



## Arrow1982 (1. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> --> den Konsumenten wird es natürlich freuen
> 
> mfg Klemens


 
So ist es


----------



## Singler (1. April 2011)

Warum sollte AMD Geld dafür bezahlen, SLI zu unterstützen? Intel hat gute CPUs und Chipsätze, aber keine Grafikkarten. Nvidia Grafikkarten, aber keine guten Chipsätze und Null CPUS. Nur AMD hat alles. Würde mir eher vorstellen, dass Nvidia an AMD herangetreten ist und im Zuge eines Technologie-Austauschs nun eine SLI-Unterstützung in den AMD-Chipsätzen erhält.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. April 2011)

Singler schrieb:


> Warum sollte AMD Geld dafür bezahlen, SLI zu unterstützen? Intel hat gute CPUs und Chipsätze, aber keine Grafikkarten. Nvidia Grafikkarten, aber keine guten Chipsätze und Null CPUS. Nur AMD hat alles. Würde mir eher vorstellen, dass Nvidia an AMD herangetreten ist und im Zuge eines Technologie-Austauschs nun eine SLI-Unterstützung in den AMD-Chipsätzen erhält.


 
Was meinst du denn warum es bisher keine AMD-Chipsätze mit SLI Unterstützung gibt? Weil SLI (im Gegensatz zu Crossfire) lizensiert wird und NV dementsprechend Lizenzgebühren dafür verlangt. Gleiches würde auch gelten für eine PhysX Unterstützung bei AMD Grakas.
Und welche Technologie sollte NV von AMD haben wollen????? Richtig, keine...NV hat mit CUDA, PhysX, 3D Vision, Apex, ION und vor allem Tegra mehr Technologien zu bieten als AMD in diesem Bereich.

Übrigens hat NV eine CPU und zwar für den immer wichtiger werdenden Handy/Tablet Markt:

http://www.nvidia.de/object/tegra-de.html


----------



## klefreak (1. April 2011)

Ob Geld geflossen ist wissen wir nicht  (lizenzierung muss ja nicht zwingend was kosten..)
aber es ist natürlich für beide Partner ein Vorteil (Nvidia profitiert meiner Meinung nach aber mehr)

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (1. April 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> Ob Geld geflossen ist wissen wir nicht  (lizenzierung muss ja nicht zwingend was kosten..)
> aber es ist natürlich für beide Partner ein Vorteil (Nvidia profitiert meiner Meinung nach aber mehr)
> 
> mfg



Ich denke, so richtig profitieren wird keiner von beiden, denn die Anzahl an Multi-GPU Usern ist im Prinzip verschwindend gering
Nur, eingefleischte AMD-User werden sich eh nie eine NV holen. Aber Leute wie ich, die bisher an Intel "gefesselt" waren, könnten eventuell mal über einen Wechsel nachdenken


----------



## Hübie (1. April 2011)

Wäre auch nur logisch. Immerhin bietet man so wieder ein breiteres Spektrum. Die AMD-Chipsätze sind m.M.n. sowieso die besseren. Selbst mein alter 790FX bietet 40 Lanes. Intel ist diesbezüglich pingelig um highend klar vom mainstream zu trennen (sogar Sockelseitig).

LG Hübie


----------



## klefreak (1. April 2011)

@*Cook2211*

Viele sind aber halt auch "Feature-Jäger" die auch das einfach ahben wollen ohne es wirklich nutzen zu werden

mfg


----------



## noghry (1. April 2011)

Ist doch eine gute Sache für AMD, wenn ihre Chipsätze auch SLI bieten werden. Ein absoluter Mehrwert für solch ein System.


----------



## hfb (1. April 2011)

Singler schrieb:


> Warum sollte AMD Geld dafür bezahlen, SLI zu unterstützen?


 
Soweit ich weiss zahlt der Boardhersteller die Sli-Lizenzgebühr, nicht AMD oder Intel. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass der Chipsatz an sich SLI-fähig ist, ob der Boardhersteller dieses Feature dann
zu Verfügung stellen will (gegen Gebühr) oder nicht, bleibt ihm überlassen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nur, eingefleischte AMD-User werden sich eh nie eine NV holen.


 
Nicht unbedingt, es gibt sicherlich auch Leute wie mich, die zwischen AMD und ATI sehr wohl unterscheiden.
Ein AMD-Prozzi ist durchaus vertretbar, eine ATI-Graka dagegen kommt mir nicht in die Kiste.

Sollte der Bulldozer tatsächlich so gut werden wie manche hier hoffen, könnte mein nächster PC 
wieder eine AMD-CPU haben. Aber eben nur, wenn ich weiterhin SLI fahren kann.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss zahlt der Boardhersteller die Sli-Lizenzgebühr, nicht AMD oder Intel.
> Wichtig ist nur, dass der Chipsatz an sich SLI-fähig ist, ob der Boardhersteller dieses Feature dann
> zu Verfügung stellen will (gegen Gebühr) oder nicht, bleibt ihm überlassen.


 Genau so ist es.
Bei der Nvidia Fragestunde hier wurde mir damals schon geantwortet dass man eigentlich kein Problem damit hätte wenn Boardhersteller Boards mit AMD Chipsatz für SLI lizenzieren wollen. Damals ging man aber noch davon aus dass diese das eh nicht wollen. Mit einem neuen AMD FX wird sich dieser Punkt aber sicher ändern.

All zu unrealistisch erscheint mir die News im Hinblick auf diese Aussagen auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. April 2011)

Wäre auf jeden Fall klasse, wenn es so ist, dass AMD-Mainboards zukünftig SLI unterstützen



hfb schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss zahlt der Boardhersteller die Sli-Lizenzgebühr, nicht AMD oder Intel.
> Wichtig ist nur, dass der Chipsatz an sich SLI-fähig ist, ob der Boardhersteller dieses Feature dann
> zu Verfügung stellen will (gegen Gebühr) oder nicht, bleibt ihm überlassen.






Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> Bei der Nvidia Fragestunde hier wurde mir damals schon geantwortet dass man eigentlich kein Problem damit hätte wenn Boardhersteller Boards mit AMD Chipsatz für SLI lizenzieren wollen. Damals ging man aber noch davon aus dass diese das eh nicht wollen. Mit einem neuen AMD FX wird sich dieser Punkt aber sicher ändern.



Wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätte AMD ja schon längst Chipsätze mit SLI anbieten können! Warum haben sie es dann nicht getan??? Asus, Gigabyte, MSI bieten sowohl Mainboards für AMD als auch für Intel. Warum sollten sie für Intel Boards die Gebühr bezahlen und für AMD Boards nicht? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn! Das bedeutet doch im Endeffekt, dass auch für SLI lizensierte Chipsätze eine Gebühr bezahlt werden muss....


----------



## hfb (2. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätte AMD ja schon längst Chipsätze mit SLI anbieten können! Warum haben sie es dann nicht getan??? Asus, Gigabyte, MSI bieten sowohl Mainboards für AMD als auch für Intel. Warum sollten sie für Intel Boards die Gebühr bezahlen und für AMD Boards nicht? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn! Das bedeutet doch im Endeffekt, dass auch für SLI lizensierte Chipsätze eine Gebühr bezahlt werden muss....


 

Äh, nochmal: AMD bietet keine SLI-Chipsätze an. Sondern NVidia erlaubt das Nutzen von Sli auf geeigneten Chipsätzen
gegen Gebühr. Und diese Lizenz erwerben die Boardhersteller, nicht AMD. Alles klar?

Wenn es also bis jetzt kein SLI auf AMD-Boards gab, fallen mir 3 mögliche Ursachen ein:
- die Chipsätze waren bis jetzt nach NVidia-Ansicht nicht SLI-fähig
und/oder
- NVidia wollte keine SLI-Lizenzen für AMD-Boards rausrücken
und/oder
- AMD hat den Einsatz von SLI auf AMD-Chipsätzen untersagt. 

Was davon jetzt stimmt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2011)

Hier mal der Fred von damals:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...erstuetzung-fuer-amd-prozessor-mainbords.html


----------



## Rangerspeed (3. April 2011)

Mit Sicherheit ein April-Scherz
Wenn das so kommen würde, hole ich mir sofort ein solches Board und schicke mein MSI 890 FXA GD70 in Rente


----------



## sinthor4s (4. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn es so einfach wäre, dann hätte AMD ja schon längst Chipsätze mit SLI anbieten können! Warum haben sie es dann nicht getan??? Asus, Gigabyte, MSI bieten sowohl Mainboards für AMD als auch für Intel. Warum sollten sie für Intel Boards die Gebühr bezahlen und für AMD Boards nicht? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn! Das bedeutet doch im Endeffekt, dass auch für SLI lizensierte Chipsätze eine Gebühr bezahlt werden muss....


 
Naja... wenn die Boardpartner Lizenzen an nvidia bezahlen müssen werden die Boards automatisch teurer und damit könnten sie ihren Preisvorteil gegenüber den Intel-Boards verlieren
und die Boardpartner verkaufen nicht genug. Es gibt schon genug Gründe warum man das nicht machen sollte ... wobei dieses Beispiel rein spekulativ ist


----------



## jackschubi (10. April 2011)

Wenn es bezahlbar sein wird, dann wird es gekauft


----------

